# Microsoft Wants to Buy Mojang (Minecraft Dev)



## dream (Sep 9, 2014)

> Microsoft is in serious discussions to buy Mojang, the independent Swedish studio responsible for Minecraft, in a deal estimated at more than $2 billion, The Wall Street Journal reports. An agreement could be signed this week, the site says.
> 
> Mojang has historically been proud of its independence, shying away from acquisition offers and from entering the public market. Mojang co-founder and Minecraft mastermind Markus "Notch" Persson turned down a job in 2010 at the most desirable gaming company in America, Valve, in order to continue work on Minecraft.
> 
> ...





Oh come on, Microsoft.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 9, 2014)

**


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 9, 2014)

What are they hoping to accomplish? Minecraft is already on every gaming system and mobile device under the sun, it's not like they're securing some blockbuster exclusive.


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2014)

Preventing DLC/updates for Sony's systems?  

A potential Minecraft 2?


----------



## eHav (Sep 9, 2014)

for 2 bilions i'd sell everyone i know


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2014)

Don't care about Minecraft.. But this could be an interesting move..


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 9, 2014)

I can't imagine Minecraft 2 being much different from Minecraft.


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> I can't imagine Minecraft 2 being much different from Minecraft.



Super realistic graphics.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 9, 2014)

Minecraft 2: Now With Curves!

And everyone will buy it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 9, 2014)

I know Minecraft made a shit load of money, but does Minecraft still have the ability to eak out 2 billion+ more? Mojang is never going to hit it big like Minecraft ever again.


----------



## Blue (Sep 9, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> I know Minecraft made a shit load of money, but does Minecraft still have the ability to eak out 2 billion+ more? Mojang is never going to hit it big like Minecraft ever again.



Minecraft 2, now without super-shitty javascript programming and actual fucking content instead of halfassed horses and dragons and shit.

It would make more money than God.


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2014)

Handsome Dan said:


> Minecraft 2, now without super-shitty javascript programming and actual fucking content instead of halfassed horses and dragons and shit.
> 
> It would make more money than God.



Too bad all that content will be DLC.


----------



## Blue (Sep 9, 2014)

You get what you pay for.

Besides, we can't allow Sweden to actually own anything valuable. They'd just break it.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 9, 2014)

Handsome Dan said:


> Minecraft 2, now without super-shitty javascript programming and actual fucking content instead of halfassed horses and dragons and shit.
> 
> It would make more money than God.



>implying microsoft would spend money on development

They are just going to grab a bunch of mods, slap them onto the vanilla version and repackage it as Minecraft 2.

The only money that's going to be spent is the obligatory $300m marketing campaign.


----------



## Blue (Sep 9, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> >implying microsoft would spend money on development
> 
> They are just going to grab a bunch of mods, slap them onto the vanilla version and repackage it as Minecraft 2.
> 
> The only money that's going to be spent is the obligatory $300m marketing campaign.



>implying they wouldn't

Every Halo is a $50 mil+ game breh

Microsoft doesn't understand how not to spend money


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 9, 2014)

Are you implicating $50m is a big budget for a AAA game? There is no need for a big budget, Minecraft is going to sell regardless, they need to eak out the most possible.


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2014)

Handsome Dan said:


> You get what you pay for.



True.  



Handsome Dan said:


> >implying they wouldn't
> 
> Every Halo is a $50 mil+ game breh
> 
> Microsoft doesn't understand how not to spend money



Microsoft is best at throwing money at something and then hoping that it will work out for the best.


----------



## Blue (Sep 9, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Are you implicating $50m is a big budget for a AAA game? There is no need for a big budget, Minecraft is going to sell regardless, they need to eak out the most possible.



Uh, yes? That's pretty huge. There's probably been like 10 or 20 50 mil + games ever, and the Halos are 3 or 4 of them.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 9, 2014)

Over 32 games with a $50m+ budget to be technical, with marketing you need to spend much more then the $50m for marketing, thats the reason why you see all these games getting 2-3 million sales and still not being profitable.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> Super realistic graphics.



i remember when notch said that the placeholder graphics would be replaced with ACTUAL graphics

and here we are. with shitty dragon boss fight and an egg that still does nothing


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2014)

Scerpers said:


> i remember when notch said that the placeholder graphics would be replaced with ACTUAL graphics
> 
> and here we are. with shitty dragon boss fight and an egg that still does nothing



Microsoft will fulfill Notch's promises.


----------



## dream (Sep 10, 2014)

> The deal came together after Mojang founder Markus Persson reached out to Microsoft a few months ago, based on a positive working relationship on Minecraft for Xbox, said the person familiar with Microsoft.



http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-09-09/microsoft-said-near-2-billion-deal-for-minecraft-maker.html

Notch is tired of Minecraft and wants a big fat paycheck?  Smart man. :33


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 10, 2014)

I was planning on buying Minecraft, so it looks like I'll be buying the Xbox One version.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 10, 2014)

Trust me, the PC version is leagues better.

Minecraft without mods is shit unless you play it with a group of friends. Modpacks add so much to the game.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 10, 2014)

Ultimania said:


> I was planning on buying Minecraft, so it looks like I'll be buying the Xbox One version.



one of the stupidest things i've ever read in the section


----------



## Enclave (Sep 10, 2014)

Ultimania said:


> I was planning on buying Minecraft, so it looks like I'll be buying the Xbox One version.



There's only 1 acceptable version of Minecraft and that's the PC version.  Anything else and you're getting a pretty shit game that's not only behind in features but also lacks the infinite potential of mods.


----------



## Mofo (Sep 12, 2014)

It's in stocks though, much cheaper then.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 12, 2014)

The best version of Minecraft is the pc version, no amoung of minecraft sequels will ever change that. Literally the only advantage a console version of minecraft has is the split screen, but then you have to play the vanilla version..


----------



## Enclave (Sep 12, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> The best version of Minecraft is the pc version, no amoung of minecraft sequels will ever change that. Literally the only advantage a console version of minecraft has is the split screen, but then you have to play the vanilla version..



There's also a mod for split screen on PC


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## eHav (Sep 15, 2014)

2.5 bilions. god damn


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2014)

CEO Kaz Hirai ‏@KazHiraiCEO  10m
Mojang still plan to release Minecraft Vita, meaning Microsoft now has more big name PS Vita games planned than we have

Not Reggie Fils-Aime ‏@Reggie_NOA  1m
If you want Minecraft on Wii U, you'll now have to get on your knees and beg @XboxP3. Remember to say please.

those accounts are always gold!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2014)

CEO Kaz Hirai ‏@KazHiraiCEO  1h
I hope Microsoft dosen’t waste Mojang’s talent, or ruin what makes them special. It can happen, but it’s pretty Rare.


----------



## wibisana (Sep 15, 2014)

best mod ever (if there is one)

PC is best way to play minecraft
(not that I like to play minecraft)


----------



## Platinum (Sep 15, 2014)

Good for Notch. If he wants to do smaller things, might as well be able to do it at your leisure with a few billion in your pocket.


----------



## Ghost (Sep 15, 2014)

should've invented minecraft


----------



## Platinum (Sep 15, 2014)

Hopefully Microsoft shows the Swedes this magical thing called 'functional network code'.


----------



## Mako (Sep 15, 2014)

I don't play MC anymore, but damn. 2.5 billion dollars. Not only Notch and his crew will receive all that money, they now have the liberty to do something else now. Congrats to the entire Mojang crew.


----------



## Krory (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm glad Notch decided to do this before he went full Phil Fish.


----------



## Atlas (Sep 15, 2014)

Khris said:


> CEO Kaz Hirai ‏@KazHiraiCEO  1h
> I hope Microsoft dosen?t waste Mojang?s talent, or ruin what makes them special. It can happen, but it?s pretty Rare.



Fucking gold.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 15, 2014)

Notch posts some heavy shit


----------



## Krory (Sep 15, 2014)

Wasn't that deep the first time I saw it. He just did the one sensible thing that Fish didn't.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 16, 2014)

^ He's been trying to distance himself from Mincecraft ever since his father died and he got divorced


----------

